# BoysenBerry LED



## Locked (Jan 5, 2015)

Some current pics. Strain is BoysenBerry. Lights are all LED in a 4x4 tent. 

View attachment 20150104_224755.jpg


View attachment 20150104_224745.jpg


View attachment 20150104_224738.jpg


View attachment 20150104_224721.jpg


View attachment 20150104_224558.jpg


View attachment 20150104_224553.jpg


View attachment 20150104_224547.jpg


View attachment 20150104_224537.jpg


View attachment 20150104_224531.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Excellent Hamster.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice buds HL :aok:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 6, 2015)

I needed sunglasses for that first shot. Nice Hammy, and tell your wife to take a hit for rb.


----------



## Locked (Jan 6, 2015)

MR1 said:


> Excellent Hamster.



Thanks MR1...


----------



## Locked (Jan 6, 2015)

pcduck said:


> Nice buds HL :aok:



Thanks pc...


----------



## Locked (Jan 6, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I needed sunglasses for that first shot. Nice Hammy, and tell your wife to take a hit for rb.



Will do Rose... My wife gets to smoke more bud than I do but I am more than Happy with that.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 6, 2015)

I call you a good husband then Hamster Lewis. Way to go.


----------



## umbra (Jan 6, 2015)

that's 1 of the phenols of goji right? looks total OG...very nice


----------



## Locked (Jan 6, 2015)

umbra said:


> that's 1 of the phenols of goji right? looks total OG...very nice



PJ would know for sure but I believe so.  Thanks. This cut really is a home run.  Easy to clone, awesome smell, taste bag appeal. KickAss high and her yields are impressive. If it was like 2 weeks less flowering time it would be damn near perfect.


----------



## Locked (Jan 6, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I call you a good husband then Hamster Lewis. Way to go.



Thanks Rose.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 8, 2015)

wow! great looking buds!


----------



## Locked (Jan 8, 2015)

oldfogey8 said:


> wow! great looking buds!



Thanks bro... She makes it easy.  I just water and feed.


----------



## samarta (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks for the post. Photo contest material.


----------



## Locked (Jan 8, 2015)

samarta said:


> Thanks for the post. Photo contest material.



Yeah she is a bit of a looker.  Thanks.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 8, 2015)

looks good as always brosef...   hope life has settled down for ya...  :48:


----------



## Locked (Jan 8, 2015)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> looks good as always brosef...   hope life has settled down for ya...  :48:



Thanks. This week is supposed to be the end of the heavy workloads. I am on vacay next week so all is good


----------



## 420mittenstate (Jan 8, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420748721.875582.jpg

Blackjack. Week 4.5


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 8, 2015)

420mittenstate said:


> View attachment 221373
> 
> Blackjack. Week 4.5



that's the perfect place for that wonderful pic...  :vap_smiley:


----------



## Locked (Jan 10, 2015)

More Porn..

View attachment 20150110_002222.jpg


View attachment 20150110_002228.jpg


View attachment 20150110_002231.jpg


View attachment 20150110_002235.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Led shots, very nice.


----------



## samarta (Jan 11, 2015)

A shame something so nice has to be burned to get full appreciation.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 11, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful Hammy, i have a mother plant of her and she wants to bloom under t5 vegging.  She just wants to bloom, and i think she has a distinct look in flower. 
Really nice shots under the led Hamster Lewis.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 11, 2015)

nice work hammy---looks like your all in on the LED program---need a couple more ???


----------



## Locked (Jan 11, 2015)

MR1 said:


> Led shots, very nice.



Thanks MR1....



samarta said:


> A shame something so nice has to be burned to get full appreciation.



Yeah right...thanks.


----------



## Locked (Jan 11, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Absolutely beautiful Hammy, i have a mother plant of her and she wants to bloom under t5 vegging.  She just wants to bloom, and i think she has a distinct look in flower.
> Really nice shots under the led Hamster Lewis.



Thanks Rose...I have a Mother Plant of her in my veg tent and it is just growing huge on me.  I gotta take cuts and flower her out.  





orangesunshine said:


> nice work hammy---looks like your all in on the LED program---need a couple more ???



Thanks orange...I don't have the room for more light fixtures. I only grow for the wife and myself so a 4x4 flower tent provides plenty of Dank.


----------



## superman (Jan 12, 2015)

Looks great!! Still a lot of LED skeptics out there but they just haven't opened their eyes and minds enough to see the reality yet. They fuss about the initial investment and don't look at all the positive points. Or they'll go out and get 1 cheap unit and when it doesn't live up to the manufacturer's hype they blame the technology not themselves.
 Takes a while to get used to the weird purple glow tho.
Peace, Superman


----------



## Shaun485 (Jun 24, 2015)

Superb shots...


----------



## Locked (Jun 24, 2015)

Shaun485 said:


> Superb shots...



Thanks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 24, 2015)

looks just great hammy.  Looking forward to seeing what the LEDs will do for me.


----------



## umbra (Jun 24, 2015)

I was just at the High Times Cannabis Cup in San Fran and smoked some bud by some LED growers and it was top shelf. I'm still planning on popping some of the goji og I have. Exotic genetix just gave me a bunch of stuff to run. Not enough space to run everything.


----------



## Locked (Jun 24, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> looks just great hammy.  Looking forward to seeing what the LEDs will do for me.



Thanks THG. This was from back in January. I have grown her out a couple more times since then. Awesome genetics.


----------



## Locked (Jun 24, 2015)

umbra said:


> I was just at the High Times Cannabis Cup in San Fran and smoked some bud by some LED growers and it was top shelf. I'm still planning on popping some of the goji og I have. Exotic genetix just gave me a bunch of stuff to run. Not enough space to run everything.



Awesome....love to hear about LED Growers representing.  I think the Tech will only get better as Pot Prohibition fizzles out and we get this plant legalized and get some serious Science to look at it.    I hear you on the not enough space or time to run everything.  I still have loads of beans just sitting because I constantly am lucky enough to get passed some Killer cuts passed my way.  I have not bought beans in a long long time.   Good luck with the goji og.  If it is anything like this cut it should kick ***.


----------

